# 22-250 v-max loads



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i know a lot of you guys shoot 22-250s and i know a lot of you (like me) like horady v-max bullets. what grain is your favorite as far as accuracy and minimal fur damage? i used to shoot 40 grain bullets but last year i switched to 50 grain because i could get a little more accuracy out of them, but the first coyote i shot was tore up pretty bad. i'm debating switching back to 40 grain or something even smaller. what do you guys shoot? also, does anyone hate moly coating as much as i do? they really don't agree with my barrel at all...can't group them worth a damn.

kase


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

This is just a suggestion, Try the 40gr. with about 34 to 35 gr. of Varget. it goes around 3600 to 3700fps. and it usually does very little fur damage. You will have to play around with that load to get it to shoot in your gun, and it is fairly light for a 22-250, but I know some people that swear by it for taking fur.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

k...thanks

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I heard a rumor that once you shoot Moly coating you can never get that out of your gun, and you have to continue shooting Moly coated bullets to keep accuracy. Is that just a rumor, or is there any truth to it? I have always thought about trying V-max moly in my .243 but was hesitant because of what I had heard.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i'm not sure either...all i know is that i couldn't get them to group like i wanted and i cleaned the hell out of my barrel after shooting them. i didn't seem to have any problems once i went back to the non moly coated bullets.

kase


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I love the 40 gr v-max. Ihaven't found a round that shoots better from my particular rifle. I also shoot the moly coated bullets. I can't say that I've had any problems yrt. I clean my barrel with a foaming bore cleaner and a bore snake. Follow up patches are clean and I have not noticed any discrepancies with accuracy. I only put about 50 rounds a year through this gun though. I took a 43 pound male yesterday afternoon at 90 yards. He was trotting left to right and the bullet took him about an inch behind the shoulder. No noticable entry wound but a little blood on the opposite side. I may have a fragment that went through. Other than that I have not had a v-max exit yet.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

kase said:


> i know a lot of you guys shoot 22-250s and i know a lot of you (like me) like horady v-max bullets. what grain is your favorite as far as accuracy and minimal fur damage? i used to shoot 40 grain bullets but last year i switched to 50 grain because i could get a little more accuracy out of them, but the first coyote i shot was tore up pretty bad. i'm debating switching back to 40 grain or something even smaller. what do you guys shoot? also, does anyone hate moly coating as much as i do? they really don't agree with my barrel at all...can't group them worth a damn.
> 
> kase


 I shoot a 250 sometimes and the load I worked up was the old bread and butter load of 38grs. H-380 and a sierra soft point boatail #1365. It produces dime size groups. You might have to experiment with seating depth. Some guns like it .020 off the lands. You'll have to experment with best primers. Typically they say ball powders like mag. primers but I just us CCI regular ones. I had one 22-250 that shot best groups about .050 off. I'm not an expert by any means, I'm just telling you what my gun liked. It might be a starting point for you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think some guns like moly some don't. I have a 223 that likes naked 50 gr Vmax. My 22-250 likes moly 50 gr ballistic tips.

I have heard the rumor that you can't get moly out of your barrel. I'm almost old enough to remember the rumor that the world is flat. If your solvent doesn't get it out use JB Bore cleaner and it will come out. I have friends that will not shoot it, and friends that will not let a naked bullet touch their bore. Go figure.

My 223 likes H335, and my 222-250 likes W760. I also use H414 in my 22-250 and from what I can see I think it is the same as W760. Even the Hogdon manual lists them together. It also lists max load at 40 gr for both.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Kase,

I have to second bighands and yooper. I also shoot a 40 gr v-max out of my 22-250 and get excellent accuracy and single small holes in hides although I have not shot alot of coyotes with this gun. I shoot 36 grains of Varget(close to max) with CCI benchrest primers and Winchester cases. I am not sure of the speed but its about 3600-3700fps by the book(hornady reloading manual) or maybe a little faster. At 300 yards only drops about 7-8 inches when zeroed at 100 which means dead on or top of the back holds out to 300 yards.

I dont use the moly coated ones but I have and had great results and I dont seem to have any cleaning problems. Both bullets have produced groups under a dime.

I use the same bullet in my .223 with 26.6 grains of h335 and between the two loads I have yet to have a coyote get away and most dont even take a step.

I read an article by Byron South who is "Coming to th Call" videos guy and he says for coyotes to use a heavier bullet in the 55-60 grain range and that the 40 grain bullets are more for prairie dogs and he has shot a hell of alot more coyotes than me but in about 3-4 years I have seen maybe 20 coyotes hit with a 40 grain vmax and it just seems to kill them dead. I guess a guy just has to try it and judge the results for himself.

jaybic


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

.204 with i beleive 38gr. does the job well!


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Gooseman678 said:


> .204 with i beleive 38gr. does the job well!


 No way you can get 38 grains of any type powder in .204 case. You must mean 28 grains. I use 28.9 grains h-4895 in my .204 but I think it is too light for coyotes.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

jerry hunsley said:


> Gooseman678 said:
> 
> 
> > .204 with i beleive 38gr. does the job well!
> ...


Sorry Gooseman678, I thought you meant 38 grs. of powder. You meant 38 grain bullet. My mistake. I still think that gun is too light, but whatever works for you, fine. Shoot straight.


----------



## sleepless in MN (Dec 13, 2005)

I would have to agree with the guys using the 40gr v-max...thats what I use, kills'em dead...little hole goin in, nothin comin out. As far as grouping, I shoot about quarter size groups @ 100yds very consistently.


----------

